# Hello, I'm Provie.



## Blacklist (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello, I'm Provie. New just today, maybe yesterday?

I was stealing John's Mig-3 photos from his great build, yes I know, I'm just a thief, I'm guilty.

I decided to come clean with John and turn myself in. John was great, he had no issues with the theft AND suggested I do a build.

Here's the link to John's Mig-3 build. Absolutely worth the look!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/-2...ck-12-allied-manufactured-aircraft-42858.html

This is actually my third attempt in getting this post up with a photo.

My photos are large. What is the required photo size? DPI's?

Anyway, here's the scheme I decided to duplicate, or come close.

John, are you sitting down? My Mig-3 model is 1/8 semi-scale, made of balsa and designed to fly. Designed and scratch built by me, so, good, bad or indifferent, I'm the blame.

Yes, I looked at every scheme, and then some. This is the scheme I choose. Here's one photo of the scratch built cockpit.


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 18, 2015)

See if I can get a few more photos in?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome from England. That's beautiful work on the model so far, and I look forward to seeing the finished version.
BTW, best size for photos for the forum is 800 x 600 pxl.


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, I'm getting the hang of it but still making photo upload mistakes.

I guess I'll move the Build over to WWII Warbirds. My guess is that's where it belongs.

I'll try to get a few more photos up.

Oh! I almost forgot. 

The reason I'm here is to learn some paint and detail methods, not to show off my model.

I see some really outstanding craftsmanship on models in the Forum and with a bit of luck and possibly some help from the many talented model builders, I can pull this scheme off and with plenty of detail.

Provie


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Great work so far, if you want advice, there are amazing people in the modeling section. I'm afraid all I can tell you is good luck.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2015)

Sweet build brother! Would hate to see it crash!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Alot of troubles with pics can be resolved just checking out this section.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/

Join in a Group Build!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)

Welocome to the site. A nice work so far on the MiG-3 model.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 18, 2015)

Airframes,

Thanks for the reply!

The wife and I did England a few years ago. I ran a 1965 Morgan +4 for ofer 30 years. The absolute truth. I restored British sports cars, that's how I acquired it. 

Thanks again for the reply.

Provie


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 18, 2015)

Gnomey and Wildcat,

Yes, I appreciate it, thanks for the welcome.

Provie


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Don't be afraid to ask for advice. Would love to see more progress pics of your MiG. Looks excellent so far.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 20, 2015)

Guys, thanks for the replies.

I'm not Provie any longer, I'm now "Blacklist." I know, long story, the short story is I had to reregister.

Yes, I'm here for advice, absolutely. This will be the first time I'm doing surface detail on a Mig-3 semi-scale model.

I don't want to make costly mistakes. Couple of interesting things. All my detailing will be raised. All rivets will be attached. I can "pen" mild panel lines afterwards, maybe?

The wife and I watch The Voice, so I gotta go. But I will post a few questions about paint methods and applications. 

Here's the scheme again. Plus a few more photos bringing me up to date.

Blacklist


----------



## CommanderBounds (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum pal! That's an astonishingly well done MiG! Kinda reminds me of A Russian Reno Racer with those refined ( I guess that's a fitting word?) lines.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2015)

Check your messages.


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 22, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Welcome to the Forum pal! That's an astonishingly well done MiG! Kinda reminds me of A Russian Reno Racer with those refined ( I guess that's a fitting word?) lines.



CommanderBounds,

Thanks for the reply. I do wish the model was true scale, it wasn't originally designed to be a Mig-3.

Gotta work with what you got! When I decided on the Mig-3 detail, I researched the aircraft on line.

The cockpit ain't to far off considering it's made of my life's leftovers and the fuselage will pass as long as you don't look for any great length of time.

I have to reduce photos in size to post them. See what I can do.

I'll add photos to the Build Thread.

Blacklist, AKA Provie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard Provie/Blacklist/You!


----------



## Blacklist (Apr 22, 2015)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the welcome.

Please visit my "1/8 Mig-3 But not really" Build Thread.

Tried to Post a few photos at Noon my time but couldn't?


----------

